# Orlando, 2BR



## Ghor (Mar 23, 2022)

In need of 2BR in Orlando from April 15th or 16th (7 days).we can manage a 1BR but will prefer a 2BR.


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2022)

This might be a tough find in Orlando over Easter. There are weeks available for these dates on Redweek.


----------



## Ghor (Mar 25, 2022)

Ghor said:


> In need of 2BR in Orlando from April 15th or 16th (7 days).we can manage a 1BR but will prefer a 2BR.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Booked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Mar 26, 2022)

Ghor said:


> Booked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Miracles do happen!


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 27, 2022)

This post was created by the scammer to establish a "post history" on TUG. The the scammer sends fake reservations to those who post in the "wanted" forum.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2022)

@TUGBrian


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2022)

banned, thank you


----------

